

Oldest human engravings - Phithagoras
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature13962.html

======
gus_massa
Actually, these engravings were made by an Homo Erectus 500.000 years ago. The
first humans (Homo Sapiens) evolved 100.000-200.000 years ago. They had many
differences, for example hhey had only ~600 cm3 of brain volume vs the ~1200
cm3 of modern humans.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Actually, these engravings were made by an Homo Erectus 500.000 years ago.
> The first humans (Homo Sapiens) evolved 100.000-200.000 years ago.

Actually, "human" is a the common name for all members of genus _Homo_ , and,
anyhow, classification into species or subspecies within that genus is
somewhat unsettled. _H. sapiens sapiens_ \-- anatomically modern humans --
seem to date from about 200kya, but whether _H. sapiens_ does or not is a
disputed matter of classification (with a variety of archaic human populations
-- mainly _heidelbergiensis_ , _neanderthalensis_ , and _rhodesiensis_ \--
classified as either separate species within genus _Homo_ or separate
subspecies within species _H. sapiens_ depending on the source.)

------
elwell
If they're on Java, how did they use the shell to produce a toolset?
Runtime.getRuntime.exec()?

